# Oak Paneling and crown molding can't stand



## Naturalburn (Mar 26, 2013)

I live my grandma's old house built in the seventies. The most remoldling done 'correctly' since then was when they changed out the shag green carpeting for a tan now brown color carpet. It has bright orange oaky paneling threwout the living room, dining room, and the cabnetry in the kitchen matches. Two of the bedrooms also have the paneling continueing into them and both bathrooms. I can't stand it, but I can't decide how to change it. I don't want to do a lot of work thou. I was thinking I'd paint the paneling in the living room and dining room a flat white to bring out the white flexs in the brick of my fireplace and then do the molding a maroon brick tone to acsentuate that color as well. I also plan to do the floor threw out the open floor plan in a lamante black tile. Please give me some tips. I also want to devide the space by painting the kitchen cabnets a green hue as green and blue are too colors I like and to me a kitchen should be green like herbs. . But I worry that maybe I should leave the molding the oak tone to tie in all the doors in the house and the other rooms and if I do won't painting the paneling not be asteticly pleasing? Tips Tips Tips please and thank you .


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All a matter of opion, I think painted paneling looks like, well, painted paneling.
All the paneling is going to have to be first cleaned with something like TSP to degrease and get the dirt off. 
Then it all needs to be scuff sanded to give the primer something to hang onto.
A bonding primer, then two layers of paint.
Skip any of these steps and the paint may or may not stay stuck.
90% of any painting job and how it looks is in the prep work.

As far as your colors, it's your house do you you think looks good.
If you go one some of the major paint companys web sites some have an area where you can down load a picture of your hoome and change colors on screen to see what it's going to look like.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

joecaption said:


> All a matter of opion, I think painted paneling looks like, well, painted paneling.


Too true. I painted the paneling in our last home and since it was a...um... _rustic_ place I think it looked good. But like Joe said, painted paneling will look like painted paneling. Trying to make it look like anything else if futile. 

Otherwise Joe is spot on. The only thing I would add it to use paint-able caulk first. Not in the grooves, but to fill the tiny gaps in the seams between the panels, and along the trim. Otherwise you will see black lines against a light paint color


----------

